# Gut Loading



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey there just a quick question on gut loading  

Well I feed my beardie on locusts and the occational wax worm, along with lettuce and herbs. (used to feed him crickets as well but he found it difficult to catch them haha) I feed the locusts different types of lettuce and carrots (they get dusted as well) but I was just wondering if there's anything else that I can feed them on?? obv if hes eating the lettuce maybe theirs something else I can feed the locusts on?


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

I dont know much about what locust eat but if he is struggling with catching the locust if you place them in a fridge for a while before feeding them to your lizard they are alot slower. I was under the inpression that locust eat most greens ie cabbage , spinage, broccoli etc. But i would see what others say. I know our crickets liked apple cucumber and watercress of which our gecko liked and we still dusted to.


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

The best vegetable you can feed a reptile is Spring Greens, the reason being they are high in calcium. This should be a Beardies staple veg, i.e should be fed every day.
I would stay away fro lettuce, it has minimal nutritional value as it's mainly water.
My Beardie enjoys grated butternut squash, cucumber and also very occasionally (due to the potassium levels) he has banana - which he goes mad for.

The locusts are also best fed on Spring Greens, as essentially this is what your Beardie will be eating too.
Bran (so weetabix) is also very good for them. Most veg's really.
However, I avoid spinach. Spinach can cause calcium binding in reptiles, so it' best not to feed this directly to them, or to their live food either.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

MissG said:


> The best vegetable you can feed a reptile is Spring Greens, the reason being they are high in calcium. This should be a Beardies staple veg, i.e should be fed every day.
> I would stay away fro lettuce, it has minimal nutritional value as it's mainly water.
> My Beardie enjoys grated butternut squash, cucumber and also very occasionally (due to the potassium levels) he has banana - which he goes mad for.
> 
> ...


Glad you got on your so good with advice. lol.xxxx


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

MissG said:


> The best vegetable you can feed a reptile is Spring Greens, the reason being they are high in calcium. This should be a Beardies staple veg, i.e should be fed every day.
> I would stay away fro lettuce, it has minimal nutritional value as it's mainly water.
> My Beardie enjoys grated butternut squash, cucumber and also very occasionally (due to the potassium levels) he has banana - which he goes mad for.
> 
> ...


Thank you.
Im always weary about what veg to feed my beardie. I haven't had him his whole life but his last owner only fed him on lettuce so thats all he's used to. I got him to eat some parsley (i seen on a few website that it was okay to give him this) andhe loved that. I'll give the other veg a go and will defo buy Spring Greens for the locuts, at least if Troy doesnt eat them he'll be getting them from the locuts.

Thank you for your advice


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

sullivan said:


> I dont know much about what locust eat but if he is struggling with catching the locust if you place them in a fridge for a while before feeding them to your lizard they are alot slower. I was under the inpression that locust eat most greens ie cabbage , spinage, broccoli etc. But i would see what others say. I know our crickets liked apple cucumber and watercress of which our gecko liked and we still dusted to.


Lol yeah its a shame when I gave him crickets. He'd try so hard to catch them but they were just too fast haha. 
I'd be more than happy to put the crickets in the fridge but I don't think the OH would be too happy about that hahaha


----------



## Tekbiasia (Jun 12, 2009)

u 2734 cialis, do not mix cialis with prednisone - cialis horror stories. cialis works better than expected, cialis testamonial - u 11146 cialis. cialis professional reviews subaction showcomments cialis start from remember. cialis viagra sampler. u 11146 cialis. u 16361 cialis chewable cialis how often can you take cialis !


----------

